# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Словарь для начинающего "чайника"

## egik

Словарь компьютерного слэнга 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...puter/comp.htm

Еще один словарь компьютерного слэнга... 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...ter/slang2.txt

И еще один такой же словарь... 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...puter/slis.htm

Толковый словарь "Термины и жаргон Интернета"
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...uter/dict3.htm

Словарь Интернет аббревиатур 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...puter/abbr.htm

Словарь сетевого жаргона 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...er/jhargon.htm

На сайте известного Российского Мастера Дзэн
открыт раздел "хакерский технический словарь" на русском и английском языке, где раскрываются все необходимые технические термины, 
как раз для "чайников"
Вот такой непредсказуемый Дзэн  ;D

http://klein.zen.ru/hscool/online/hTE/index.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## skap

По себе знаю как тяжело новичку в поисках перевода того что ему сказали .... иногда гораздо проще переспросить .. чем найти то что не переводится на нормальный русский язык... надеюсь хоть немного помог вам  :Smiley: 

 Словарь компьютерного слэнга 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...puter/comp.htm

Еще один словарь компьютерного слэнга... 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...ter/slang2.txt

И еще один такой же словарь... 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...puter/slis.htm

Толковый словарь "Термины и жаргон Интернета"
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...uter/dict3.htm

Словарь Интернет аббревиатур 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...puter/abbr.htm

Словарь сетевого жаргона 
http://www.biometrica.tomsk.ru/ftp/d...er/jhargon.htm

Если кто-то знает еще словарики, кидайте сюда, не вам так людям пригодится  ;D

----------


## ИсСледователь

Ни в одном словаре не нашёл, что такое эксплоит и руткит. и рут (роот).
Скажите!

----------


## Alexey P.

Эксплоит - программа (код), предназначенная для взлома компьютеров.
Чаще с целью проникновения взломщика, загрузки на целевой компьютер вредоносного кода. Бывают и демонстрационные - с целью лишь продемонстрировать опасность обнаруженной дыры и убедить производителей в необходимости срочного ее закрытия.

 Руткит - программа, предназначенная для скрытия присутствия в системе каких-то других программ и файлов. Чаще всего вредоносных, но иногда производители пытаются использовать их и для защиты. К примеру, для лицензионной защиты своей программы. Но такая практика осуждена разработчиками антивирусов, т.к. может быть небезопасна.

 Рут (root) - суперпользователь в юниксах, аналог Администратора в Windows.

----------


## ИсСледователь

Спасибо.

----------


## ZORG

Да, позновательно.

----------


## t1lan

> Ни в одном словаре не нашёл, что такое эксплоит и руткит. и рут (роот).
> Скажите!


надо было искать не в словаре, а в гугле. если гугл не помог(что мало вероятно) попробуй поискать здесь.

----------


## naik212006

Конечно интересно, особенно для начинающих.
Самому многое было непонятно - искал, где только возможно.
А при наличии словарей всё упрощается.
С уважением
naik212006

----------


## Иришка

Да, знаете ли, для меня тоже было весьма познавательно почитать словарик.

----------


## Rene-gad

> надо было искать не в словаре, а в гугле. если гугл не помог (что мало вероятно) попробуй поискать здесь.


А ещё порекомендую http://ru.wikipedia.org/

----------


## Вальдос

Спасибо за словари, очень необходимая тема для начинающих.

----------


## Манюня

А я никак не могу понять что такое В БАБРУЙСК, ЖЫВОТНЫЕ!
не подскажете? а то вдруг меня посылают, а я вежливо выслушиваю...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А я никак не могу понять что такое В БАБРУЙСК, ЖЫВОТНЫЕ!
> не подскажете? а то вдруг меня посылают, а я вежливо выслушиваю...


Офф.
восклицание, призванное донести до того, кому оно адресовано, всю его нравственную, моральную, эстетическую и интеллектуальную несостоятельность. Ведёт своё начало также от известной цитаты из писателя Сорокина и от сообщества bobruisk в Живом журнале, закрытого за оскорбление блоггеров (см. прежнюю анкету сообщества). В этом сообществе "падонки" высмеивали дневники провинциальных авторов
http://www.birzhaplus.ru/kariera/?22875
http://cob-ra.by.ru/chto_takoe_zhargon_padonkov.html

----------


## Shagardinov

За словари огромное спасибо.

----------


## Boooo

Всем привет!
 И огромное спасибо! Словари, что надо.

----------


## Virtual

> Эксплоит - программа (код), предназначенная для взлома компьютеров.
>  Чаще с целью проникновения взломщика, загрузки на целевой компьютер вредоносного кода. Бывают и демонстрационные - с целью лишь продемонстрировать опасность обнаруженной дыры и убедить производителей в необходимости срочного ее закрытия.
> .


Эксплоит - программный код, демонстрирующий (реализующий алгоритм), какую либо уязвимость, в каком либо программном коде.
 в частном случае, это программа, пользующая какую либо уязвимость, и ...: получающая удаленное управление, выводящая какое нить сообщение, тупо роняющее систему (приложение). - !выполняющее действие, описанное в возможной уязвимости какого-либо кода!
. по Русски: код показывающий, что это возможно.
ЗЫ имхо малость не соответствует


> Эксплоит - программа (код), предназначенная для взлома компьютеров.


 :Stick Out Tongue:  
.

----------


## borka

> Эксплоит - программный код, демонстрирующий (реализующий алгоритм), какую либо уязвимость, в каком либо программном коде.


Так это теория, а то практика.  :Wink:

----------


## Mykhay

по ссылкам на "биометрику" получил сообщение 
"Имеется информация, что этот сайт атакует компьютеры!
Имеется информация о том, что сайт  :"http://": www.biometrica.tomsk.ru используется для атак на компьютеры пользователей. В соответствии с вашими настройками безопасности он был заблокирован.
Сайты, атакующие компьютеры, пытаются установить программное обеспечение, которое похищает персональную информацию, вредит вашей системе или использует ваш компьютер для атак на другие компьютеры.
Некоторые сайты намеренно созданы для распространения зловредного программного обеспечения, однако многие сайты были взломаны и делают это без ведома или разрешения своих владельцев."
где-нибудь еще словари выложены?
благодарю

----------


## drongo

Mykhay, нажми на  ignore ->  должен быть   firefox+noscript -  скрипты не исполняться даже если они плохие- там просто техт увидешь.

----------


## ananas

> Имеется информация о том...


А вы уверены, что это вообще достоверная информация? Посмотрите на основное содержание сайта. Очевидно, что оно не всех устраивает, особенно в официальных кругах.

----------


## Elpachunibrey

Словари очень помагают +) Скору буду такой же умный, как ВЫ!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

> Имеется информация, что этот сайт атакует компьютеры!


Словарь загнулси...

----------


## skap

Практически весь сленг, все пояснения есть тут
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...B5%D0%BD%D0%B3

----------


## andrey712009

Господа!При попытке зайти по ссылкам словарь компьютерного сленга антивирус не пускает - пишет - Имеется информация, что этот сайт атакует компьютеры!
07.12.2010
Антивирус: каспер секьюрити 2010
А то мой пацан вопросы начинает задавать типа - Почему на таком сайте такие ссылки?)))))))))

----------


## digitally uknown

Имеется информация, что эта веб-страница атакует компьютеры!

Имеется информация о том, что веб-страница www.biometrica.tomsk.ru используется для атак на компьютеры пользователей. В соответствии с вашими настройками безопасности она была заблокирована.

Веб-страницы, атакующие компьютеры, пытаются установить программное обеспечение, которое похищает персональную информацию, вредит вашей системе или использует ваш компьютер для атак на другие компьютеры.


Некоторые страницы намеренно созданы для распространения вредоносного программного обеспечения, однако многие страницы были взломаны и делают это без ведома или разрешения своих владельцев.

Это по первой ссылке в первом посте!!

*Добавлено через 17 минут*

Словари и сленги- это понятно...А вот не сленг- что такое- блокировать сообщения 17.0, 15.0, 13.0, и что такое эхо запрос- это в Comodo так написано....И что такое Tor всё- таки???
Или всё- таки это относится к сленгу))))

----------


## Torvic99

> Словари и сленги- это понятно...А вот не сленг- что такое- блокировать сообщения 17.0, 15.0, 13.0, и что такое эхо запрос- это в Comodo так написано....И что такое Tor всё- таки???


Может вы всетаки откроете для себя поисковую систему типа www.google.com www.yandex.ru .......

----------


## digitally uknown

Мда...Туплю...ВАШЕ БЛАГОРОДИЕ)))))
Не спал- всё налаживаю систему...
ex me- i dont understand hindy and digital tabs!!

----------


## pig

> что такое эхо запрос


Пинг.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Пинг.


А эхо-ответ - понг?  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## digitally uknown

:Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:

----------


## pig

> А эхо-ответ - понг?


Встречал такое.

----------


## Айова

Ни в одном словаре не нашла что означает "шаманские пляски с бубном", переведите кто знает; если это означает неисправность, то как исправить?

----------


## Br0m

"шаманские пляски с бубном" - это процесс диагностики и устранения труднодиагностируемых проблем: когда, например, на зараженной машине кроме того что вирусы, еще и отсутствуют какие-то обновления или слетели драйвера + еще и проблемы с железом: вспухшие конденсаторы, неисправен блок питания, перегрев чипов(из-за высохшей или отсутствующей термопасты) дефекты шлейфа и/или дискового контроллера | битая память... etc.

тогда компьютерщик достает из запасов Шаманский Бубен - в особо тяжелых случаях используется бубен из кожи Сисадмина(Системного Администратора), обслуживавшего при жизни инфраструктуру среднего или большого предприятия (от 500машин, гетерогенная среда, наличие битрикс, 1С удаленные филиалы в Тьмутаракане и Нефтедрищенске)
воскуряет маны(руководства пользователя, хелпы и распечатки с форумов) и начинает камлать сильное шаманство...   :Cheesy:

----------


## Neo-473

Ня,все о бубнах,любой бубен на заказ,выбирай красавица!
http://growmoon.ru/
(это к посту Br0m)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Бубен - это штука хорошая, но для сетей < 1000 ПК, так как износоустойчивость у него не очень высокая... и действует он только на проблему, а не на пользователя. Поэтому админы крупных сетей обычно применяют усовершенствованные модели бубна:
На фото модель бубна, применяемая для управления сетями в энергетике. Если присмотреться, на поверхности данного инcтрумента видны характерные микро-вмятины, возникающие в результе применения данного инструмента сисадминами против проблемы и ее источников в ходе шаманских обрядов  :Smiley:

----------


## digitally uknown

смех-да слёзы,- а чем ещё жить????

----------


## antanta

Если админ хорошо подготовлен физически, а также имеет квалификацию, делающую его уникальным специалистом в своей области (стране, районе, на своей планете), то бубном он может считать лицевую часть головы пользователя. Такой админ обычно располагает следующим тулкитом: бита бейсбольная, клюшка для хоккея на траве, клюшка для игры в гольф (наличие таковой в автомобиле легко маскируется под рычаг переключения скоростей, если истинное расположение последнего - на рулевой колонке). 
 С уважением, эмигрант antanta.

----------


## brus59

Огромное спасибо за инфу,начинаю усваивать!  :Smiley:

----------

